
A six-part series: How do TeX macros work? - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/learn/latex/A_six-part_series:_How_do_TeX_macros_actually_work%3F
======
svat
Wow, thanks for posting. I eagerly look forward to these in-depth posts. I
imagine there must be not many people in the world interested in this stuff
but I'm definitely one of them :-) Overleaf is also uniquely positioned to
demystify some of this and improve the user experience for TeX/LaTeX users.
(Sorry wanted to comment after I was done but only noticed this on Sunday and
didn't finish on the weekend… still reading part 4.)

